# A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited � Captain Black Gold



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold*

Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold
From the pouch_ "Matured golden cavendish tobaccos, exceptionally mild, delightfully aromatic. Zesty flavorful adventure in pipe smoking." _


















In The Tin/Pouch
This is a ribbon cut mix of light brown cavendish tobaccos. It is a bit longer and thinner cut than Captain Black regular, in fact it is almost a shag cut. From the brief research I did, this is a Virginia cavendish, yes Virginia tobaccos that have undergone the cavendish curing process. There are no burleys, black cavendish, or other tobaccos in this blend, just Virginias. This smells a lot like Captain Black regular, a smell of sweet vanilla with a hint of caramel, though this seems to have a hint of an almost grassy smell, most likely from the Virginias.This tobacco is on the wet side, yet not as bad as Captain Black regular, but it would still benefit form a bit of drying time.

The Burn
As with regular, I smoked this from straight out of the pouch, after an hour or so of drying time, and everything in-between. I found that the fresher it was the more it took to get going, though not really all that difficult, but once it was burning it burned cool and surprisingly dry. Even fresh I did not have any real problems with moisture; I found that the amount of excess moisture was less than with Captain Black regular. I will say that if this is over puffed, as with just about any tobacco, you will have some gurgle present, but running a pipe cleaner down the stem will fix that problem quickly. 

The Smoke
To me this has the same flavor as Captain Black regular, I think it is supposed to, however, I find it to be a bit sweeter. It has a nice vanilla flavor, mild but not as mild as with regular. I also think that it has more body, and backbone from the Virginias. As I smoked it I got hints of almost a zestyness, also probably from the Virginias. I wouldn't say this has a strong tobacco flavor, but I did get a little coming and going. I didn't experience any bite from this, and I'm not sure why so many say it bites. 

The Aroma
As best as I could tell the aroma profile is very similar to that of Captain Black regular, that is the classic tobacco room note that everyone thinks of when they think of pipe tobacco. Of course that is only my best guess from trying to smell the smoke as I am smoking it, as I don't smoke indoors, if you can clarify the room note of this tobacco please feel free to leave a comment on it. 

The Packaging, and Price
Like most drug store blends, this tobacco is available in both a pouch and tub. I purchased mine from www.wvsmokeshop.com and paid $5.29 for a pouch that held 1.5 ounces, which works out to $3.53 an ounce. You can also purchase a 6 pack of pouches for $31.59 which works out to $3.51 an ounce. They also sell a 12 ounce tub for $33.95 which works out to $2.83 per ounce. I am sure it is available at other online retailers, as well as drug stores and some B&Ms, but WV Smoke Shop is one of my preferred online retailers. 

The Bottom Line
I like this one much better than the regular, the Virginias give it a nice body, although not in the same way a straight Virginia does. I got no bite from this, but I suppose an over eager puffer could get bit. I really liked this one and I would rate it over the regular blend, I just think it is an all-around better aromatic than the Captain Black regular. As before it is still nothing spectacular, but better than CB regular, and I would defiantly purchase this one over the regular if I had a choice. However, the money issue is still the thing holding this blend back in my opinion, at $5.29 for an ounce and a half; I feel that this one is pricing itself out of the drug store category. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold*

Interesting! I like CB white on occasion. I might pick this one up sometime...sounds like its very similar but with a bit more oomph to it.

As always, great review, Nick!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold*



gahdzila said:


> Interesting! I like CB white on occasion. I might pick this one up sometime...*sounds like its very similar but with a bit more oomph to it.
> *
> As always, great review, Nick!


That is just how I would describe it. Give it a try.


----------

